# The Ficus Jungle



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I haven't posted an update for my 30H vivarium in a really long time, so here's the final update before I rehouse these Leucs in the 65g Peninsula I will soon be starting. This viv is about 1 year old. It's ridiculously overgrown with Ficus pumila - the leaf litter is not even visible because it has carpeted the ground so densely. These photos aren't anything special, but enjoy anyways!













































Alocasia amazonica 'Dwarf'



























My #1 hatred in this hobby... Nemerteans 

I can elaborate more on my 65g Peninsula project if you guys would like, but expect it to be awesome...


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

looks great Mitch 

How long did it take for your ficus to spread?

I was hoping mine would just take over but they aren't really not looking that good. It hasn't hasn't spread too much at all but it has only been about 3 months...maybe I'm just being a bit impatient lol.
If I could do you mind if I post a pic?
I just got issued an infraction and don't want to get another for hijacking so I figured I would ask first and maybe you can help me with it.

edit:
and I would love to hear more about the 65g peninsula


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Mitch said:


> My #1 hatred in this hobby... Nemerteans


Me too. Do those attack your eggs? Bc I have exactly those.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> looks great Mitch
> 
> How long did it take for your ficus to spread?
> 
> ...


That's 1 year of untrimmed Ficus growth. The stuff grows exponentially in my experience, meaning that it'll start off slow but then just spread faster and faster until it becomes uncontrollable. Well, that's just my theory. 

PM me the picture and we can talk some more.



mordoria said:


> Me too. Do those attack your eggs? Bc I have exactly those.


Well the Leucs have not laid any eggs that I've known of so I couldn't tell you. Luckily these guys have stayed out of the majority of my other vivs. 

Getting Nemerteans made me realize the importance of sterilizing everything that goes into your viv and using a bleach dip for plants, along with other pest preventative methods. 

"An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure."


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you have any full tank shots?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Bunsincunsin said:


> Do you have any full tank shots?


Yup. Here you go:









FTS - Sorry about my reflection. 









Here's one that shows how the Ficus has carpeted. It's a pretty crappy picuture, but you get the point.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

mordoria said:


> Me too. Do those attack your eggs? Bc I have exactly those.


not to get too far off topic but they will only "attack" eggs that are already bad. there are ton of threads on this, but your probably looking at something else causing the loss of the eggs. 


mitch:
so youve experienced the wrath of the evil ficus pumila huh? worst viv plant ever IMO.










james


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Everytime someone has given me a piece of creeping fig it has all been double bagged and put into the trash. I've seen it deform fiberglass panels on a greenhouse. 

Ed


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

You won't ever see it in any of my vivs, but it does look good for a few months before it goes apeshit and strangles everything


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Mitch what did you use for moss in the top left?
How did you go about mounting it or applying it?


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

I find quite curious the way that the ficus grew on your viv, like a carpet. In my vivs, it always climbs up and grows strong with the strongest light intensity that he can get, that means in the upper part.
Actually it's a bit hard to manage, but once you cut it one time and another, it becomes affordable. I have it in two vivs for more than 3 years and I kind of like it


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

james67 said:


> mitch:
> so youve experienced the wrath of the evil ficus pumila huh? worst viv plant ever IMO.
> james


Haha, I never really knew what people were talking about when they said it was a bad viv plant... but now I know! 



Ed said:


> Everytime someone has given me a piece of creeping fig it has all been double bagged and put into the trash. I've seen it deform fiberglass panels on a greenhouse.
> 
> Ed


Wow...



frogparty said:


> You won't ever see it in any of my vivs, but it does look good for a few months before it goes apeshit and strangles everything


Yea, it looked good for a while before it took over. The slugs didn't have any interest in eating it either, which was good. 



DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Mitch what did you use for moss in the top left?
> How did you go about mounting it or applying it?


It just popped up. It likes to be well misted and grows somewhat quickly.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Wait until you have to break that tank down and have to use a razor blade to get the little holdfasts off the glass.... you'll have even more reasons to understand why it easily can be a bad plant.... 

Ed


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

i think scraping hold fasts has scared Ed.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm mad I cant see the pictures! I need to find all vining plants, but the creeper just fills in so fast.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Mitch said:


> My #1 hatred in this hobby... Nemerteans
> 
> ...


I have found a use for them.

Tadpoles eat them. OH YEA.

I wipe 'em up off the glass.
As many as I can get some mornings.... and feed them to the tads.

*I still hate them.* 

TODD!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

motydesign said:


> i think scraping hold fasts has scared Ed.


Try doing it to a large three foot by four foot by four foot display case and have to avoid scratches for the public viewing.... It took way too much effort... It is a plant I will never put in a tank. 

Ed


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Venutus1 said:


> I have found a use for them.
> 
> Tadpoles eat them. OH YEA.
> 
> ...


I don't even want to touch them; they creep me out too much!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

The below tank is 2-3 years old...every time I get close to breaking it down, I end up keeping it. Nothing but ficus and philodendron.

I find it interesting how much people hate Ficus pumila, but everyone LOVES the Ficus sp. "Panama"--in my experience they both have the same aggressive growth behaviors.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

skylsdale said:


> The below tank is 2-3 years old...every time I get close to breaking it down, I end up keeping it. Nothing but ficus and philodendron.
> 
> I find it interesting how much people hate Ficus pumila, but everyone LOVES the Ficus sp. "Panama"--in my experience they both have the same aggressive growth behaviors.


I'll be clear I don't like any of the creeping figs... Just so there isn't any mistake on my thoughts on the stuff.. I wouldn't even keep it as a house plant in my room.. Devil's Snare - Harry Potter Wiki However that terrarium always looks good Ron. 

Ed


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Ficus pumila has entered the ranks of pennywort and nemerteans in my world. If we put them all together in a vivarium, I wonder if they would keep each other from taking over the tank, or if the world would just implode. Good thing it's the weekend...


----------

